# Quiche Lorraine (smokey bacon and eggs pie)



## frenchguycooking (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello guys,

Last weekend I made a new recipe and I want to share it with you:
It's called Quiche Lorraine. I also make the pastry myself as it is simple and very tasty !

I usually cook this pie on weekend, in order to save some time on tired week's night.









*Ingredients*

*For the Dough :*
- 300g flour (simple one T55)
- 150g butter
- 1/2 teaspoon of salt
- 8cl milk ( 2 drips, you may watch the video for an example)

*For the Filling :*
- 3 eggs
- 1 cup milk (20cl)
- 1 cup double cream (20cl)
- 300g smokey bacon in thick slices

*Cookware*

- Frying pan
- Pie dish
- Baking paper
- Rolling pin
- Knife (if needed for the bacon)
- Bowl

*Instructions*

*Making the dough :*
- Big bowl : add 300g of flour
- Add the salt
- Soften the butter in microwave ( 20s)
- Mix gently with the tip of your finger
- Add a drip of milk
- Mix gently with the tip of your finger
- Add a drip of milk (lol: yes i did "copy paste")
- The dough should be soft and not overworked : this way, it will be crumbly out of the oven.
- Place it between two sheets of baking paper
- Spread it to 3 - 4 mm thick
- Cover the pie dish and remove the upper layer
- Prick the pastry so that it doesn't rise (you can even put some dry beans on the pastry to prevent it)
- Bake in oven 20 minutes at 200°C or 400°F
- This is called in french "Cuire à Blanc" ( pre cook a pastry )

*Making the filling*
- Cut the smokey bacon into small pieces ( dice it 
- In a bowl : 3 eggs
- Add the cup of milk and the cup of double cream
- Season with salt and pepper
- Fill the pre cooked pastry with dices of bacon
- Pour the creamy liquid on top.
- Bake in oven for at least 45 minutes at 200°C or 400°F
- Low position in the oven allows the dough to taste better
- It comes swollen but after 15 - 30 min, it will subside...


The result should be good ! Hope you like it 
Don't hesitate to ask questions if i forgot something.

Gab


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 6, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks lovely, thanks for sharing



You're welcome. Actually this recipe is simple but as I am making the dough it becomes more personal


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, always good when you make your own dough


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 7, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, always good when you make your own dough



Agree ! I think in the video, it is fast but understandable...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm surprised you don't have any Gruyere in your recipe.  I'm accustomed to quiche lorraine's having cheese in it.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 9, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I'm surprised you don't have any Gruyere in your recipe.  I'm accustomed to quiche lorraine's having cheese in it.



I made some research and it seems that the original recipe of the Quiche Lorraine doesn't have cheese in it. But feel free to add some it could be delicious


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> I made some research and it seems that the original recipe of the Quiche Lorraine doesn't have cheese in it. But feel free to add some it could be delicious



That's interesting.  I didn't know that.  Every recipe you see these days includes cheese.  Thank you.


----------



## Constance (Apr 9, 2013)

Many, many years ago, when I was expecting my first child, I was very poor and did not have enough to eat. Skipping a lot of boring details, a chef at a private club made quiche Lorraine for me, and it tasted wonderful! I will never forget that kind man.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 9, 2013)

Constance said:


> Many, many years ago, when I was expecting my first child, I was very poor and did not have enough to eat. Skipping a lot of boring details, a chef at a private club made quiche Lorraine for me, and it tasted wonderful! I will never forget that kind man.



Woah that is a moving story ! It sure is delicious especially when remembering sweet memories. IMO the taste of food doesn't come only from the food itself. It comes from the place, the time, the people you eat with etc... It can totally change the experience you have.

For example, I think my best meals have been simple sandwiches in gorgeous places...


----------



## chopper (Apr 9, 2013)

This sounds really good, but as Andy suggested, I think I will also be adding some cheese.  My family really likes cheese in their egg dishes.  Thank you for posting the recipe and video.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 10, 2013)

chopper said:


> This sounds really good, but as Andy suggested, I think I will also be adding some cheese.  My family really likes cheese in their egg dishes.  Thank you for posting the recipe and video.



Thanks chopper ! I think that cheese could make it even better indeed !


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 24, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Agree ! I think in the video, it is fast but understandable...



Yes, very easy to understand Gab


----------



## frenchguycooking (Apr 25, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, very easy to understand Gab



Cool ! Please do not hesitate to tell me if anything is unclear, or, if there are missing informations in the videos...


----------

